
Show HN: Maria – iPad app for learning to read - agausman
https://www.maria.education
======
agausman
I spent a year developing Maria and just released it this month. I built the
app for a local Montessori school and they have had great success with it.

The school was having trouble finding 'appropriate' apps for the classroom
environment. They purchased many iPads but found that most of the popular
children's apps were more like games than applications and were not suitable
for a Montessori classroom.

The app is free to download and I'm hoping that it gains traction, although it
has been very slow-going so far. I know that HN isn't an educational site but
thought that some hackers may, nevertheless, have children that are at the
right age for it. :-)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Nice work! Are you looking for contributors?

------
feistypharit
I have a 4 and 6 year old. The 6 year old is in immersion Spanish, but will
definitely try this for the 4 year old! Thanks!

------
wingerlang
It wasn't totally obvious that the 5 colored boxes had videos when tapping
them.

